# Eligible?



## dancs85 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi guys,

I would just like to know if my Fiancee and I have a chance of being allowed to emigrate to Canada or not please. Any help/advice you could give us would be great. We have always wanted to move across and we want to start planning early. I have found some websites that calculate 'points' etc but they don't seem too reliable.

A bit of background on us both (we'll be married by the time we want to move across - 

I am 28 and a Web Developer,with 5 years + experience but no degree. I also own a property that I rent out, not sure if that counts for anything.

My Fiancee is 26 and a fully qualified ACCA accountant and she has a degree.

We would love to move to the Vancouver area. 

Thank you very much for your help.

Dan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Unfortunately neither of you have occupations on THE LIST of 29 that Canada is deficient in. However not all is lost. Given your ages you will probably qualify for a WHV (Working Holiday Visa). Tou should go to the following websites for information.
Work Canada | Working Holiday Canada, live and work in canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada, Jobs in Canada
Foreign Affairs and International Trade Canada (DFAIT)

Good Luck.


----------



## dancs85 (Jul 19, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Unfortunately neither of you have occupations on THE LIST of 29 that Canada is deficient in. However not all is lost. Given your ages you will probably qualify for a WHV (Working Holiday Visa). Tou should go to the following websites for information.
> 
> 
> Good Luck.


Hi,

Thank you for your help.

So, is the only way to get a permanent visa to be a worker on the list you mentioned? I take it you mean, if I done one of those jobs for a living I could apply for the permanent visa and move to Canada without a job and then secure one once I go there. Safe in the knowledge that any jobs I applied for wouldn't require to get a visa for me.

And if I get a working holiday visa, come across on that I can apply for Web Developer jobs and then hopefully get full sponsorship before my holiday visa runs out, because ideally we'd like to move over for life and have children in Canada etc.

Sorry for asking so many questions and thanks again for your help.

Dan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dancs85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

With a job offer you can also apply straight for Permanent Residency, not just TWP.

Information about that is right on the CIC site. It has to be a bona fide job offer for an indeterminate amount of time, though, not a letter saying they intend to hire you for a short amount of time.


----------



## dancs85 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry not been on for a few days. 

Thanks for the extra info guys, very much appreciated. It looks like it's very much a possibility for us to move over. 

Thanks
Dan


----------

